# Vista Price to go down



## ravi_9793 (Feb 29, 2008)

> Although no exact date has yet been given, Microsoft said price cuts would be introduced in 70 countries.
> 
> In the US, the cost of the most expensive version, Vista Ultimate, will be reduced to $319 (£161) from the current retail price of $399.
> 
> Analysts said Microsoft was aiming to boost the number of customers upgrading to Vista, which was introduced in 2007


*Source*


----------



## din (Feb 29, 2008)

Funny competitions, price cuts, oh well, they are trying their best ! And people are going back to XP !


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok so its time for me to buy Vista.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 29, 2008)

AFAIK, people here get it for... you know


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 29, 2008)

Rs 12731.25
from
Rs 15924.05

not a notable price drop... 
if my opera widget is right...

anyway this is the nice start.. will buy one when its around 5-7 k


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 29, 2008)

Vista Home premium retail is available for Rs 5,000.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

and People are switching and downgrading to XP 
lol this is not a heavy price cut to make it into news!!
i thought it got down by 5-6k Rs LOL


----------



## blueshift (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats a mere price drop. Ultimate is still expensive.

Home Premium @5k seems good.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 1, 2008)

Home Premium @5k seems good.is it worthh for that price???/


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

^^ Yeah home premium is quite good......


----------



## Voldy (Mar 1, 2008)

It has to be happened


----------



## x3060 (Mar 2, 2008)

come on . . is vista still here . . i thought it flopped like ME . . i mean almost all uses XP now is it ?. please dont take it as antiMS . i am comparing two of their own products .


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 2, 2008)

*Microsoft Cuts the Price of Retail Vista*

Microsoft Corp. is cutting prices for retail versions of the Windows Vista operating system in an attempt to boost sales to the relatively small number of people who buy the software at retail outlets.

The Redmond, Wash., software maker said it is lowering the price of stand-alone versions of Windows Vista between 20% and 40% from its price as of the beginning of this year. The price cuts, expected later this year, are world-wide and affect all consumer versions of Windows Vista, including Home, Premium and Ultimate editions. Retail prices for the products now range from about $200 to $400.

More


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Cuts the Price of Retail Vista*

what are the indian prices ? I think one will be a madto pay Rs. 8000(200$) or Rs. 12000(300$) for vista in india...


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Cuts the Price of Retail Vista*

I think there is another thread running


----------



## din (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Cuts the Price of Retail Vista*

Yes, This Thread


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Cuts the Price of Retail Vista*

yes, as mentioned by @din..it is already posted here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=81431


----------



## narangz (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Cuts the Price of Retail Vista*



MetalheadGautham said:


> what are the indian prices ? I think one will be a madto pay Rs. 8000(200$) or Rs. 12000(300$) for vista in india...



The pricing is outrageous. Aleast in India. When will they stop converting USD to INR MRP?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

Guys quick question!

I'm getting a new comp. for my family. It apparently won't run the old XP (damn it!) so I'm forced to get Vista for it. 

I haf a Vista basic license for my laptop (those old hats here would remember my thread about it). My cuz has an extra Vista HP OEM licence. How much will it cost? I'll just hand over the Basic license to him and pay the difference. Don't want any obligations.

What is the price of Vista Basic and Vista HP OEM as of today?

Sorry for hijacking this thread but since its related to pricing, thot I'd be appropriate to ask here.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 3, 2008)

Don't know about OEM rates, but Home premium costs about Rs 5k right now, pay him Rs 2000 + Vista home basic license.

R U sure the HP OEM key isn't activated?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Microsoft Cuts the Price of Retail Vista*



narangz said:


> The pricing is outrageous. Aleast in India. When will they stop converting USD to INR MRP?


I already know Windows XP home OEM costs 3.2k and Win XP Pro OEM costs 6.2k and Windows Vista home costs 4.5k in india... that was a few weeks back.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

Is MS going to cut prices in India too? Also I don't think MS no longer sells XP. They support XP (supposed till 2011) but I don't see any vendor selling XP - atleast original or he must have a old stock. 

By the way, Mr. Chidambaram has set the clock back by increasing the excise duty on packaged software from _8 to 12 %_. That means *a legal copy of Windows Vista Home Premium, which sells for around Rs. 10,000, will cost Rs.400 more*. Source. 


And the 2 threads are merged.


----------



## narangz (Mar 3, 2008)

drgrudge said:


> By the way, Mr. Chidambaram has set the clock back by increasing the excise duty on packaged software from _8 to 12 %_. That means *a legal copy of Windows Vista Home Premium, which sells for around Rs. 10,000, will cost Rs.400 more*. Source.



My expression after reading this 

BTW- AFAIK that price you mentioned is of Vista Ultimate.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Vista Home premium retail is available for Rs 5,000.


and thats why nobody buys windows XP anymore, weather home or professional. I think as of now, thanks to SP1, vista is starting to look good for guys like me who have a swift and fast OS to back it up.

can you please post the prices of all vista editions , both retail and OEM ?


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 3, 2008)

narangz said:


> My expression after reading this
> 
> BTW- AFAIK that price you mentioned is of Vista Ultimate.


No idea how much Vista costs for any versions. I just copy-pasted what I read in _The Hindu_ today.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Don't know about OEM rates, but Home premium costs about Rs 5k right now, pay him Rs 2000 + Vista home basic license.
> 
> R U sure the HP OEM key isn't activated?


?
Yep. His laptop was bundled with HP OEM. He got one more license from his office (HP OEM). So that is lying useless with him.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 3, 2008)

^^don't you have an oem licence with your lappy already ? its supposed to allow installations on 100 machines...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^don't you have an oem licence with your lappy already ?


No, not Vista. Its XP Prof. I don't need Vista on my laptop. Just got a Vista Basic license due to somethings which went awry! 



MetalheadGautham said:


> its supposed to allow installations on 100 machines...


Are you nuts????!!!


----------



## boosters (Mar 4, 2008)

By the way Windows Vista Home Premium cost now available at Rs 9800 incl. taxes. and OEM is Rs 5800 /-


----------

